# My first deer was expensive



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

With a vehicle that is...

12,700 worth of damage. Airbags deployed, inside of SUV smells like a poorly butchered deer. Luckily, noone was hurt. 



The doe was just a tad heavier than your typical German shepherd. Ridiculous. 

Now, I am just going to kill as many as legally possible. 



More pictures right here. What's some of yall's most expensive roadkill?


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

YIKES! Just shows how crappy cars are made. But as my husband just pointed out, the bumper absorbed much of the impact and did it's job. Glad nobody was hurt except for the deer, that is and I hope you at least got to keep the meat your car provided for you!

We have hit two deers with a mini van that we just sold two years ago. One, when a doe jumped in front of DH within shouting distance of home and did 3500 dollars worth of damage and the second time when we were on our way home and were running late. I remember mentioning to DH that it was odd that we had made it so far during twilight and hadn't seen one DEER! I yelled the last word because we had just crested a hill to find a big doe standing in the middle of our lane. Stupid thing just stood there staring at us as DH laid on the brakes. We were within a yard of getting stopped in time before we hit her.

We got home, looked a the damaged hood and realized that we had the perfect imprint of a deer head in the middle of it where she had slammed over onto it. That was the cheapest hit as all we did was go to the nearest junk yard, find a hood that would fit and replaced it ourselves. Then we camo-ed out the van due to the color mismatched hood. 

When we sold it, the new owners were thrilled that they had just bought a uniquely colored vehicle.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

You are using the wrong ammo!


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Sadly, its illegal in Texas to try and salvage the meat. But honestly, my wife went from dead asleep to blood-curdling-scream and hysterics. There would have been no peace had I stopped...plus, the guts were just everywhere.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

http://modernfarmer.com/2013/09/eating-roadkill/


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I got mine in June. It was a young one. Probably about 2. It flew from the side of the road right into the front panel of the driver side. Thank God the damage on the car wasn't too bad and I didn't have to replace anything. Unfortunately for the deer, she is in my freezer. Yes, we have been eating it.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Why would they have a law against keeping car kills? Makes no sense to allow good meat to rot on the road....some can't be used if hit to bad....but most are worth saving....stupid law in Texas....glad I don't live there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have picked up road kill , the last one had less meat loss than a rifle shot deer , it had a broken neck and front leg and 2-3 ribs way up front 

but if there are guts everywhere and ti isn't cold thats bad news 

we have a rule you have to see it be hit or have someone that can verify when it got hit , saw a big doe on the side of the road last week truck that hit it still there with head light busted , I pulled over to pick it up and my wife said not today keep driving 

my last one bent the rule a bit but it was 20 degrees and snow on the ground and I went one direction came back 40 minutes later and it was there so wait 30 more minutes for the sheriff to tag it it was still warm when i gutted it out 10 minutes after the sheriff left 


my guess is that in TX and CA they don't want you to realize the nearest sheriff is 90 minutes or more away


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice shot. Glad no one got hurt, other than the deer.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I think its a public health issue here. We will swim outdoors until thanksgiving. Its hardly ever cold. 

But, maybe things will change.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

Drove Hwy 44 in Missouri last Saturday about 340 miles round trip and I counted 9 deer dead on the shoulders of that highway. Have not ever seen that many before and thought what a shame all that meat went to waste.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here we get Road Kill. Got 3 last year. :buds:

Glad your ok.

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I hate driving at night during the rut!

Even slowing down isn't enough sometimes. 

Glad all the human units are ok!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Used to be in Michigan road killed deer went to any state home in the county.
Since all the state homes closed if you hit it and want it it is yours.

Stupid deer!!!!! I say stupid people instead. Texting and driving, talking on the phone, looking at passengers while talking, eating, fixing make up, shaving and driving way to fast in deer country to name just a few *STUPID *things *STUPID* people do every day.
Texting while driving is so bad they have to pass state laws against doing so.

 Al


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Update: Insurance called and decided to total it. Wrote me a check for $14,700, after my 1K deductible. Oh well.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

A 12,700 estimate cost for your "hunting" trip.

Know a Novice deer hunter spent bout the same for his first hunt. :facepalm: Just had to buy a couple of guns, ammo, stand(s), camo-clothing, weather type clothing, boots, license, snacks, and a (newer) 4-wheeler.
And he hasn't even gotten a shot off as yet. 

Least you got a 14.7K return for your effort. :icecream:


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

2 wild boar hit me once the car was totaled &#8230;. the "fun" part of it, it was a company car and I had been employed for 5 days when it happened &#8230; 2 weeks later I went to the national head office for new employee orientation week everybody gave their name and their office location at the beginning, when my turn came, the HR dude only had one comment &#8230; ah this is you &#8230;


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Le Petit Norman said:


> 2 wild boar hit me once the car was totaled â¦. the "fun" part of it, it was a company car and I had been employed for 5 days when it happened â¦ 2 weeks later I went to the national head office for new employee orientation week everybody gave their name and their office location at the beginning, when my turn came, the HR dude only had one comment â¦ ah this is you â¦



a friend of mine made almost a second check every week on the miles he was reimbursed he had a little ford escort that got good mileage and he was making money on the mileage every week. so the company got him a company mini van , they dealt in auto salvage so quite likely it is one they bought totaled and fixed it up , he hadn't had it 3 weeks and he was driving down the interstate and some guy was flagging him over , he stood there and watched it burn up on the side of the road , he went back to banking that mileage check for about 9 more moths before they found him another company car.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

po boy said:


> You are using the wrong ammo!


 
Yeah. You should be driving a Dodge Dart or a Pierce Arrow (I don't think Lancers are legal in your state.)


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Not a deer, but a few years ago we just bought a 2006 chevy colbalt. Had it 8 days. The wife was on her way to work on night shift. Hit a **** going 50. $2100 for a ****. Them colbalts are **** scoopers.Just replaced it last thursday with a new 2015 outback.


----------

